# Mat Help



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a shampoo and conditioner that helps with mats? I keep my girls groomed pretty short (about 2 inches long) and they get a bath every two weeks. Yet, they always have mats! I can bath them one day and by the next morning each will have a couple of mats. I used a conditioner from Petco a couple of years ago that worked good, but of course they don't carry it anymore. I have tried Coat Handlers, but I am not a big fam of the smell. Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have not found a shampoo or conditioner that helps prevent mats. 
I found that if I combed out all the mats before the bath it is easier to get them out because the water makes it tangle more.:llama: 
I never comb it dry because it brakes the hair which could cause hair to tangle more. The best way to prevent mats is to not have any .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've used IOD shampoo in the past, with their #51 conditioner. Now I use Plum Silky and Quicker Slicker. It does help some, but right now I have two blowing coat and I finally gave up the ghost and just cut out the mats. Right now they look h-o-r-r-i-b-l-e! All I can tell myself is "this too shall pass."


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, so far I have zero grooming experience (Billy's long skater-boy look probably doesn't count), but I did see a video on the whole bathing process from start to end that also stressed, like Suzi said, the need to comb thoroughly before bathing and it showed how to easily work the knot out with a combination of brushing and separating with the comb. Here's a direct link to the vid. It's a download and will play in your media player http://havanesebreed.com/storage/havanese_grooming_101.wmv
or if you feel more comfortable going to the site first instead of straight to downloading something, the link for the site is http://www.havanesebreed.com/subscribe/ and it's from Nathan's site. Look for grooming 101 on the bottom of the page, left side. I thought the video was super, especially for a newbie such as myself.


----------



## havagreatdog (Dec 6, 2010)

*Mat help*

I purchased a book on grooming the Havanese called, "From Nose to Tail, A grooming handbook from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada". It has everything in it and is an excellent book that I go to alot. It has a great section on mats, types of mats and how to deal with them and the tools and products to use.
It is available from their website www.havanesefaciers.com or you can email
for information: [email protected]


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have found the harness type collar for walking really mats Sir Winston's coat.,..but do not have any suggestions..I am following closely though..


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My boy is finally starting to blow coat too. Nothing burns calories like trying to wrestle with a dog that doesn't want you to comb, brush, and demat them anymore. Terrible mats behind the ears and under the front legs. I've sliced through them with my grooming scissors and no one is none the wiser-his Muppet hair covers all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

fibtaylo said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a shampoo and conditioner that helps with mats? I keep my girls groomed pretty short (about 2 inches long) and they get a bath every two weeks. Yet, they always have mats! I can bath them one day and by the next morning each will have a couple of mats. I used a conditioner from Petco a couple of years ago that worked good, but of course they don't carry it anymore. I have tried Coat Handlers, but I am not a big fam of the smell. Any suggestions would be helpful!


How old are your dogs?

Dexter is 2 years old and hair is probably about 2 inches long now, it probably was 1/2-1 inch when trimmed this summer. So, the hair is slowly growing out some. I hardly ever have mats on him except..............for the hidden areas......... bottom legs.

What type of hair does your Hav have? There are all types of hair - some hair that lays down well with just a little bit of length (Jack) my 11 month old, who is currently blowing his coat. And, there are other coats of hair that is just fluff, which look great in a shorter cut, then there are Havs between these tow extremes.

I will be trying olive oil mixed with water in a tiny spray bottle. The ratio is 1 part Olive oil to 10 parts water. Shake the mixture togetherl before spraying onto the mat.

I have already felt a few mats on those lower legs on Dexter. I will be spraying a tiny amount onto the mat and work the mat with my fingers and then attempt slowly to loosen up the mat with a wide tooth comb.

If I had a Hav that had LOTS of mats, big and thick, I would be shaving my Hav. Shampoo and conditioner will not prevent mats only daily combing will prevent the tangles.

Mats and tangles hurt when the Havs are moving about and they hurt when being removed if caution is not taken.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Another area to watch is the jowl area, where they have a lot of hair. Those caught me off guard, as well as those right behind the ears. Augie also mats around the feet. Some on here have mentioned cornstarch, lightly work that into the mat and it helps to release them. Be sure you are combing/brushing daily, sometimes more often during coat blowing season. Also, keeping the dog very clean is helpful as the dirty coats seem to mat more. When I pick out a mat, I use the end of the comb to go into edge of the mat and picking at it, going in a bit farther each stroke as the mat comes undone. That would be so the comb is perpendicular to the mat, if that makes sense, not trying to comb through the mat with the broad side of the comb as you would for unmatted hair.

Oops, I see you asked for ideas for conditioners. I like the Plum-Tastic I am using from Nature's Specialties with the Plum Silky shampoo (smells like a berry smoothie). I have also liked the Plush Puppy Products. These, in my opinion, have more fragrance than the Coat Handlers. That has been one of the milder smelling ones I think I have tried.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Both my dogs have different coats: Yogi my nickname for him is Puff, he is like a puff ball, he has big hair you can not see his topline it must stand up two inches, he is bigger at 17.5 pounds but the hair makes him look bigger, he does not get many mats. Last time I picked him up from boarding (10 days) the girl who bathed him had knotted his tail hair to his flank hair (she that his hair would be like doll hair) it took almost an hour to get it out and lots of cornstarch. I use IOD the primrose on him. Misty has different hair that lays flat and parts she gets some mats on her legs, I use Bio groom on her. Now with the dry air I use both Ice on Ice or the coat handler spray to brush them.
Be careful with oil, using to much over time is very hard to get out. Shih Tzu's are often kept in oil until show time and over time it just does not come out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder about the oil.


----------



## claramdo (Dec 10, 2010)

ok so i took my pup, 8 month old havanese to the groomer - my other groomer closed up shop... anyway they shaved him completely - i wanted to cry - i realize it'll grow out but does anyone have any idea how long it'll take before the hair grows out to at least 2 inches. any special vitamins i can give him... 

he's still as charming as ever and God knows i love my alfie more... any advice? anyone?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I know that it takes around one year to grow full coat (even for dog show) when dog is completely shaved. For groomers it is the easiest way to shave. Six weeks ago I saw hav in such a bad state theat I thought that the only way out is to shave him. But two week ago we met at the dog show - he was dematted looking very good.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if it's just havs or just Sophie, but her front legs were shaved three weeks ago for an IV and they don't look like the fur has grown any. I've never seen fur grow so slow!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

claramdo said:


> ok so i took my pup, 8 month old havanese to the groomer - my other groomer closed up shop... anyway they shaved him completely - i wanted to cry - i realize it'll grow out but does anyone have any idea how long it'll take before the hair grows out to at least 2 inches. any special vitamins i can give him...
> 
> he's still as charming as ever and God knows i love my alfie more... any advice? anyone?


Was he full of mats??? Hope you live in a warm climate; if not, you may need to invest in some sweaters for him. I'm getting goosebumps just visualizing...

I just noticed this is your first post - WELCOME to the forum! Pictures??


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> I know that it takes around one year to grow full coat (even for dog show) when dog is completely shaved. For groomers it is the easiest way to shave. Six weeks ago I saw hav in such a bad state theat I thought that the only way out is to shave him. But two week ago we met at the dog show - he was dematted looking very good.


Really, it takes a year for the coat to grow to full length?  Sammy came to us all shaved and I was hoping to let it grow and see what he looked like in his natural state. Gee, I really gotta wait a whole year?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It does take a long while for these guys coats to grow. The good news is now is the time to start brushing them and getting them to love it. Hopefully as their coats grow back you will be on top of it and avoid this out come in the future. You can not change the past, the coats will grow back.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I ended up buying the Best Shot Ultra Wash shampoo, the Plenish conditioner,and the Ultra Vitalizing spray. I just used it last night, so I will let you know how it works out. 

My girls have very different coats, one is rough and puffy and the other is smooth and soft. The smooth coat mats the worst, but both have problems with mats on their chest, ears, and feet. When I asked the question I was using a whitening shampoo and conditioner and within a day of bathing them they would both have mats. It was terrible. I don't know what it was about the stuff, but once I quit using it, it got better. 

I am also guilty of not combing them enough and need to get better about that, but I am hoping that this new line of products will add a little extra help. 

Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TrishK said:


> Really, it takes a year for the coat to grow to full length?  Sammy came to us all shaved and I was hoping to let it grow and see what he looked like in his natural state. Gee, I really gotta wait a whole year?


Well, those of us who start with puppies have to wait that long!:wink:


----------

